# Best Dynamo-powered light



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

First time poster.... I've done a search without success, so here's a question.

On one of my bikes I run a Shimano front hub dynamo. It is for some winter riding and wet weather riding and bar runs and other general riding. But we also do some more serious rides on which these bikes are taken and it's comforting to know that the battery will never be discharged and I never have to recharge it. It's virtually transparent on the bike - meaning I can't feel the resistance and it is hidden from view by the handlebars. 

The light I have now is adequate. It's a Lumotec IQ (not sure of the sub-model...) and does OK but not great. It is nice for illuminating right near the front wheel but doesn't really project much.

I know that the current crop of battery lights are winners and I just ordered a Seca 1400 for some of the night rides. But I really like the dynamo concept for commuting and less intense riding.

Do any of you light geeks (I'm one too!  ) have a suggestion on 'best' generator driven light? I.e. - Brightest and best projection?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the IQs have improved over the recent years so do check your model.

I run an IQ Cyo and its plenty of light for fast riding on dry roads. Occasionally I can't see far enough around sharp bends. 
For wet black roads its really hard to get good illumination.


----------



## jack in the matrix (Dec 28, 2005)

Been thinking of going the dynamo route, so I've searched the net for anything on the topic. 

Read a review that said the B&M IQ CYO RT (with daytime running lights) was the worst headlight tested, despite having good light output. It seems that particular models unusual reflector/lens may not be optimal.

If that's what you have (I can't tell from the pic, but it's possible), you may be able to get the other reflector/lens from B&M, since your housing is shared across some of the model line. 

I agree with znomit, the IQ CYO should be all the light you need.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

comparo w/ beamshots - http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/headlights.asp

I run a B&M IQ CYO R. I want a Supernova E3 BAD.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a b&m cyo, a supernova e3 triple, and a b&m lyt. The B&M Lyt is marginal, The Cyo is sufficient, the E3 Triple is awesome.


----------



## nicknoxx (May 25, 2008)

I think the Supernova E3 Pro triple is probably the best light on the market at the moment. Not cheap though
http://www.supernova-lights.com/en/products/e3_triple.html


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I picked up the E3 Triple at AE Bike for $235

https://aebike.com/product/supernova-black-e3-triple-w-handlebar-mount-sku-lt9913-qc30.htm

Using this to drive my E3 triple:



Stan's ZTR Crest 29er rim
Schmidt SONdelux disc hub
DT Comp spokes
Brass Nipples

Woohoo! This combo is significantly lighter and brighter than my Cyo/Shimano combo.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Or you could try a light I make...









~80g w dynamo circuit and kinda good looking...

w XPE could go up to 870LM (on paper) or XPG 1000ish but less punch...

XPE is a good trade off between raw output and throw...

hope this helps

Ktronik


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am getting annoyed by constant battery charging and battery failures, something like this would be pretty cool. Do any of the dynamo hubs offer the ability to convert back and forth to 20mm/15mm/QR? Seems like most of what I've seen is road oriented, thusly QR.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> I am getting annoyed by constant battery charging and battery failures, something like this would be pretty cool. Do any of the dynamo hubs offer the ability to convert back and forth to 20mm/15mm/QR? Seems like most of what I've seen is road oriented, thusly QR.


Not that I am aware of. Everything I've seen is 9mm QR.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

In the old days if we wanted it stiffer up front, we would install a 9/1 solid axial w nuts...

That was before the 20mm Stuff was out

k


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

In the old days if we wanted it stiffer up front, we would install a 9/1 solid axial w nuts...

That was before the 20mm Stuff was out

k


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

ktronik said:


> Or you could try a light I make...


What do I get from you compared to the SuperNova triple?

- brightness/beam pattern?
- Low speed brightness?
- standby feature?

E3 triple costs $235 with local USA shipping, yours costs $250 or $280 plus shipping from Oz.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

ktronik said:


> In the old days if we wanted it stiffer up front, we would install a 9/1 solid axial w nuts...


Can't swap the axles in the Shimano and SRAM dyno hubs, SRAM claims to have solid axle dynohubs, never saw one in the US. Shimano is QR only from what I've seen.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Just had a quick look at the exploded view of the Shimano hub, and part 5 is axial and geny bits, that don't look to come apart, as the above posts state, bummer



When you trade reflector/optic size and weight, so smaller and lighter, you
normaly get less LUX, or punch out the front.

So if your main consern is weight, size I tick the right box, but if it's beam pattern, your after, the bigger lights will win every time

my dynamo light is made for off road 24hr racing, when using xpe it's an ok beam pattern on the road.

On my old website, below on sig, you can see graphs of light vs speed ect for the different power curves I offer 

I do offer different size standlite caps

I don't offer a cutoff on the top of the beam so not legal in Germany

hope this help

ktronik


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone have experience with the Schmidt Edelux? I kinda like the matching anodized version they sell along with the 20R hub and an almost-matching Rohloff...


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Here is an interesting site that compares several different lights
http://www.xs4all.nl/~swhs/fiets/tests/verlichting/index_en.html


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I need to find that Philips Saferide.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

It's available on eBay.de for EUR 68,90
http://cgi.ebay.de/60Lux-Philips-LE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483ec5d846

The author of
http://www.xs4all.nl/~swhs/fiets/tests/verlichting/index_en.html
posts on CPF as swhs
Read his posting about the Philips Saferide LED dynamo light here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?298500-Philips-Saferide-LED-dynamo


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

That seller appears to only ship to Germany. 

I've been interested in those Philips. Too bad they aren't widely distributed.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

This dealer ships to Sweden at least
http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr....html&XTCsid=80bfb5719965a4071277fc6b44d791c8

Here the light is a little cheaper
http://www.smdv.de/products/199951/Led-Fahrradlampe-60-Lux-Dynamo-Schwarz.html

Philips site for the generator light
http://www.bikelight.philips.de/fahrradlicht-led-dynamo/index.html

and for the battery light
http://www.bikelight.philips.de/fahrradlicht-led-batterie/index.html


----------



## savvas (Mar 21, 2011)

*Philis Saferide*



ryball said:


> I need to find that Philips Saferide.


I've bought one from Germany via mail order. I can't quite recall but it came from either Bike24 or Rose Versand - whichever was cheaper! Both give good service and are fine to deal with. The light thus far has proved excellent. I use it for commuting. Beam is great for that purpose. I would like a more versatile mounting system and I'd prefer a slightly more 'clicky' on-off switch. But this things made for the Eu market - not for mountain biking. It goes on the fork crown and is meant to be bullet proof! Housing is aluminium. Make sure you buy the dyno version and not the battery one. Mine's going on my Dummy.

Savvas, 
Adelaide.


----------



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I bought a Supernova E3 Triple. Pretty bright! Reports of it being 'too bright for road use' are greatly exaggerated. But in an effort to not blind oncoming traffic I have it pointed at the road in front of me, down, not straight out. I don't want to be an annoyance and I can see quite well with it. 

I also bought a Light and Motion Seca 1400 for non-dynamo riding and it too is very nice. 

I've only got one ride on the Supernova so I can't yet give a full report, but early indications are pretty positive. Out of town at the moment so I don't have any pictures. Forgot to take them when I was at home.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Please take some and post continued observations as you ride with the triple!


----------



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

JimInSF said:


> Please take some and post continued observations as you ride with the triple!


Here it is: my winter bike, just in time for the end of the winter riding season.......

I've only been out on one real night ride with the new light but it looks to be a large improvement over the previous Busch & Müller, which didn't suck, but seemed kinda inadequate. This one looks to be much nicer, though reports of it being far too bright to use on public roads seem exaggerated.

Bought it from Harris Cyclery. Installation was pretty quick and easy, though getting the right angle and spacer was not super easy, but part of that is my own absurd level of anal retentiveness on the installation. It could have been easier but I don't want it to interfere with anything.

I will say that I actually preferred the rotary on/off dial switch of the Busch & Müller. It is much easier to manipulate with a gloved hand in the cold than the push button on the Supernova, which requires enough of a push that it can knock the alignment out.

I have also tried to aim it in such a way as to illuminate just the ground ahead of me rather than straight ahead. I really don't want to be an annoying cyclist with a blinding headlight,and those do exist.

Seems to be a winner but I'm not out really late at this time of year and so I can't really judge the success or failure quite yet.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Lugano said:


> Here it is: my winter bike, just in time for the end of the winter riding season.......
> 
> I've only been out on one real night ride with the new light but it looks to be a large improvement over the previous Busch & Müller, which didn't suck, but seemed kinda inadequate. This one looks to be much nicer, though reports of it being far too bright to use on public roads seem exaggerated.
> 
> ...


Bringing back an old thread here, I just got one of these myself, driven by an SB28 (curious to see if my impression of power output is different from yours with the Shimano hub), but did not have a chance to take it for a night ride in Fort Collins when doing the final bike setup.

The bike is being shipped here this week and looking forward to more night riding!


----------



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to winter but the evening and night road riding season is approaching hard and fast. I am surprised there is not more use of dyno lights. I am quite pleased with mine.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> I am getting annoyed by constant battery charging and battery failures


LMAO!!! keep buying crap:thumbsup:


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Lugano said:


> I'm not looking forward to winter but the evening and night road riding season is approaching hard and fast. I am surprised there is not more use of dyno lights. I am quite pleased with mine.


If I rode a lot longer to work or still did long randonees/ tours, I would consider a dynamo light, but the battery light I built for commuting puts out ~450lm and lasts for 3-4h (several weeks of commuting in winter), plus I can use it as a spare or handout light for mtb night rides.

As it is, the dedicated wheel, relatively expensive hub and the fact that it's restricted to one bike puts me off, even though I can very much appreciate the utility of a dynamo system


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Just took my first real night ride with the Supernova Triple driven by the SON 28SB, a mix of MUP, gravel fire road, single track, and road - love this thing.

Its performance was very interesting and it keeps generating more and more light at speeds that surprise you, I found it totally usable even in real darkness outside town and away from background light. 

Yes, I could of course want more light - it's certainly much brighter than my old single LED DiNotte, but also certainly not as bright as some of the bigger/better modern battery powered lights. But, I've been stuck with a dead battery in the dark before and also repeatedly with one that would only power the light on low when out riding at night, and this is a totally viable alternative (yes, I could just be better about charging and maintaining batteries, but this seems vastly preferable, it's just one less thing to worry about). 

Whatever drag there is on the wheel from the hub is all but unnoticeable, and I am sooo happy that I will never want for light again... might have to get more of these for the other bikes...


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

For a limited time only, I will be selling my Dynamo light for $199 (no standlite).
On paper 879lm (XPG S2 bin) peak. 75g (headunit) Shimano / SP / SON hub compatible

Independent dynamo reviewer says 'For MTB use the Ktronik lamps are the best dynamo lamps you can buy.' This same reviewer said that the supernova E3 triple, 'It is not very bright, esp. compared to the Ktronik triple XP-G'.

Dynamo light reviews









New light weight dynamo hubs hit the market from SP...

PDF of SP dynamo hubs


----------

